
Virulent WCry ransomware worm may have North Korea’s fingerprints on it - nyolfen
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/05/virulent-wcry-ransomware-worm-may-have-north-koreas-fingerprints-on-it/
======
campuscodi
Oh yeah, this is exactly how the Lazarus Group — one of the most sophisticated
hacking outfits — would have designed their ransomware. Zero code obfuscation,
just 3 Bitcoin addresses, and hardcoded kill switches. I never imagined I
would be able to hex-edit cyber-espionage-grade malware. Times are a changing.

Claiming that a few generic code routines are identical to Lazarus hacking
tools is like calling every malware that uses RC4 or RC5 an NSA cyber-weapon.

This is just some hype created by Kaspersky's PR.

